

Amazon’s growth is shaking up retail - cwan
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/articles/2009/09/20/amazons_growth_is_shaking_up_retail/?camp=localsearch:on:twit:biz

======
ALee
"Amazon’s profit and margins have always been slender; it earned only $645
million in 2008, up 36 percent from the year before, compared with Wal-Mart’s
$13.4 billion, up 5 percent. But Wall Street is more enamored by the promise
of the online retailer, valuing Amazon at around 60 times earnings and Wal-
Mart at 15 times earnings."

... and that's what you get as a tech company where people believe in the
promise of innovation.

------
jsm386
How can you write an article called 'Amazon’s growth is shaking up retail'
without discussing, at all (even mentioning), how Amazon has been moving more
and more to becoming a platform for other people to sell goods

------
edw519
Amazon is a relatively cheap and easy way to build your customer base without
doing much else. List your products on Amazon and give them 15% of the first
sale (which may consume all your profit). But you own the name now. Drive
susequent sales through your own website and keep the 15% for the life of that
customer.

